# sawstop work's



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

today started with finger hitting blade, brake worked. no cut and no blood. carl.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

raskgle said:


> today started with finger hitting blade, brake worked. no cut and no blood. carl.


Yeah I tested mine on purpose but I used a hotdog.:laughing:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

raskgle said:


> today started with finger hitting blade, brake worked. no cut and no blood. carl.


Can you fill us in on what happened. It may help some of us who have regular saws from making the same mistake. 
Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

TomC said:


> Can you fill us in on what happened. It may help some of us who have regular saws from making the same mistake.
> Tom


Don't touch the spinning blade?:shifty:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Don't touch the spinning blade?:shifty:


That's usually a good start.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Don't touch the spinning blade?:shifty:


I understand that part and don't think he did that on purpose. Just like to know what happened!
Tom


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

I triggered mine when I ran my metal Incra miter gauge into the blade by mistake. Nice to know it works, though it ruined my nice Forrest II blade and I had to buy a new cartridge -- a $180 mistake.

FYI, if you trigger the Sawstop with your finger, as you did, you can send the cartridge back to Sawstop with a description of what happened and they will send you a replacement free of charge. They do this to retrieve data stored on the cartrdge's memory. I guess they are keeping a database of cartridge info and cartridge performance data. Check your user manual for details.

Kevin H.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

You can send the Forest II blade back to Forest and sometimes they can straighten the blade and fix the teeth. 

I had them do it for me.

It worked and the cost was not much more than a sharpening.

Domer


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*blade garde*

thought garde was down, and it wasn't. carl.


Domer said:


> You can send the Forest II blade back to Forest and sometimes they can straighten the blade and fix the teeth.
> 
> I had them do it for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

raskgle said:


> today started with finger hitting blade, brake worked. no cut and no blood. carl.


I'll bet your underwear didn't fare as well.:laughing:

Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have heard that if the blade is spinning and it is touched, it will drop. (Everyone, all together now, DUH!)

HOWEVER

If the saw has been shut down and the blade has not yet stopped, the above is true. I know somebody with a contractor model that touched the blade with a measuring tape as the blade was spinning down and the blade dropped.

Also

Saw Stop marketing people have told me that it is possible to remove the cartridge from a blade with a hammer and nail. File the point off the nail and use a "V" gap support under the blade. They have said that the blade is as good as new. Think of it this way. The blade does not undergo much more strain than if you were cutting soft aluminum.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

rrich said:


> I have heard that if the blade is spinning and it is touched, it will drop. (Everyone, all together now, DUH!)
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> ...


The blade does go under allot more stress then that the brake slamming in to it is a lot of stress in it's self. 

I used a cheaper blade to tet mine and it broke 3 teeth. My brother in law worked at a military contracting place and they used the industrial blades. On a trip they inspect the blade and it is a 50/50 chance they will trash the blade.

SawStop Corporate office says not to use the blade after a trip.

I have to say the $150 -$180 for a new blade and brake would be much better then the $20k in medical bills. It's all in the perspective.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

I have sent blades back to Forrest and had them straighten the plate and inspect all of the teeth and replace those they found defective. It cost as I remember it about $15 more than a blade sharpening.

I would not use a tripped blade with out having some one competent inspecting the blade. 

That being said, I have had not had any trouble with the blade I got back from Forrest.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

"SawStop Corporate office says not to use the blade after a trip."

What can I say? It was a trade show. All the trade shows that I worked I was instructed to NEVER, EVER say anything negative.

Perhaps I was talking to a sales person and you were speaking to someone that had spoken to a lawyer???

I tend to follow the advice of no reuse.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

rrich said:


> "SawStop Corporate office says not to use the blade after a trip."
> 
> What can I say? It was a trade show. All the trade shows that I worked I was instructed to NEVER, EVER say anything negative.
> 
> ...


You know sales people but I think if the corporate office heard they were saying that someone would be unemployed. 
I asked about the blade being reused when I was considering buying the saw. Now as I said my brother in laws work has people that inspect the blades to determine if they are of. They also are using the industrial blades which are heavier and better made. 

If Forrester or another company inspects and repairs the blade then it is good as new. They wouldn't want anyone suing them either so you know they made sure it was safe and sharp.


----------

